
Ever wonder where the Best of Y.C. go? - rami
http://news.ycombinator.com/best
======
bluishgreen
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=31793>

------
eposts
To become a very successful startup that makes tons of money for the founders,
employees and investors... :)

